# BarryD likes bikes and boats.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/32248864/bike on a yatcht.wmv :lol: :lol: :lol:

If a box comes up asking you to allow the vid, click ok it's safe.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And funny :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It could quite easily have been me 8) 

Dave p


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Ouch !!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/32248864/bike on a yatcht.wmv :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


mac wont let ,me


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

WMV files not supported on Mac
Search on the net, download plug in to get it to run, install, play clip and Ive already seen it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Still funny

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


I found this to get it to play

http://flip4mac-3.en.softonic.com/mac

Alan H


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a couple of observations;

1. it is good that neither he nor the bike fell into the water - he fell neatly into the boat, the bike onto the walkway, so both can be easily (!) recovered

2. how come there was a camera there at precisely the right time?

BUT.......

it is brilliant to watch..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I think it was a shoot for a monthly Bike mag that went wrong

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Just a couple of observations;
> 
> 1. it is good that neither he nor the bike fell into the water - he fell neatly into the boat, the bike onto the walkway, so both can be easily (!) recovered
> 
> ...


More info

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/journalist-crashes-brand-new-yamaha-fjr1300a-video-52544.html


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Talk about kicking a man when he's down.  
Anyway, it couldn't have been our resident nutcase, he rides a phutt phutt scooter and sails in a rubber thingy. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Talk about kicking a man when he's down.
> Anyway, it couldn't have been our resident nutcase, he rides a phutt phutt scooter and sails in a rubber thingy. :lol:


Yeah but in my glory days that twit on the bike would have been delivering my food order and the boat he fell into was smaller than my tender.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This scooter might suit Barry and others............................

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl12|sec1_lnk1&pLid=342552

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> This scooter might suit Barry and others............................
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...ing-grid7|uk-ws-bb|dl12|sec1_lnk1&pLid=342552
> 
> Ray.


Would be good for my diet as I will end up pushing it back to the aire when it runs out of juice!


----------

